# Warum eigentlich static void?



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

Warum eigentlich 
1) public *static *void doStatic();
und die alternative
2) public void do NonStatic();

Wann ist es sinnvoll static bzw. nicht static einzusetzen?


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2005)

FAQ!!!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1531
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4080
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7895


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Jun 2005)

static variablen/methoden sind nicht an das objekt gebunden sondern an die klasse

static variablen/methoden sind in jeder instanz einer klasse gleich


----------



## byte (29. Jun 2005)

statische methoden können aufgerufen werden, ohne das objekt vorher zu instanzieren, über: Klasse.staticMethod();


----------

